# Midsummer Music & Leisure Show Lincoln



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

See we have 11 names on the rally list for Lincoln most of which are unconfirmed :roll: we really would like a few more of you to join us there please. 

Booking for Lincoln closes at 9am on the 16th June 2008 so only about a month left to pre book.


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Licoln*

Greetings,

Just put our name down Jacquie, we were holding back till we got sorted but have decided to book a few more events.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Licoln*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just put our name down Jacquie, we were holding back till we got sorted but have decided to book a few more events.


Hiya have you now sorted out a motorhome ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Licoln*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just put our name down Jacquie, we were holding back till we got sorted but have decided to book a few more events.


Jolly good Peter I hear the new baby will soon be arriving :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Booking for this show closes on Monday 16th June at 9.00am. I'm reminding you early cos I'll be in France for a month or so from next week so won't be able to hassle you all :lol: 

The following are still unconfirmed on the list:

davenlyn
Woofer
ash
philelektra
rocky58
eddied

If any of you have booked please let me know and I'll confirm you on the list.

This show is very different to the others, with music in several venues every evening. Buses run into Lincoln every half hour or so and it's a beautiful city to visit. It's usually a very popular show and we normally have over 30 turn out but so far we only have 11!! 

Is no-one else going to join us or did the flooding and the mud last year put you all off? Weather will be good this year, hopefully :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining us at Lincoln it wasn't that bad last year at least we had a reasonably decent pitch and nobody got stuck well only 1 and that was cause they went the wrong way :roll: :lol: its gotta be better this year 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any of the unconfirmed booked yet? and can we have at least another 8 of you joining us please just so it looks like we have a rally there :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Yeah come on you lot!
If it gets really wet we can always pretend we are at Glastonbury and go and have a mud fight in the puddles!

Mud wrestling anyone 8O


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincs*

Greetings,

Carole and Ron (Arran2) are hoping to come along but are away at the moment.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lincs*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Carole and Ron (Arran2) are hoping to come along but are away at the moment.


Hi Peter are Carol and Ron going to book to camp with us do you know?

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*lincs*

Greetings,



> Hi Peter are Carol and Ron going to book to camp with us do you know?


As far as I am aware Jacquie but they are going to let me know for definite.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: lincs*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Righty Oh Peter well let me know when you know :lol: and then we can add them to the rally list.

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Midsummer Music & Leisure Extravaganza.....*

Hello LadyJ and Clianthus! 

Auntie Sandra has instructed me to put our names down for this event. :roll:

I have just spent the last hour trying to make sense of the OAL site AND the two page spread in MMM, AND the information on our own MHF site. :?

Having paid for Thursday to Monday, I can now confirm that we shall be at the Midsummer Music Do.

Please show us as CONFIRMED. What other information do I need to give you? Do I PM my Order No. to you? Not been on a rally like this before! 

It will be a bit hectic though, as we only come back from France during the early hours of Tuesday morning, 1st July! Back to Lincoln on 3rd July! Hardly worth going home! :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln 2008*

 Buon giorno Jacqie,
I'm hoping to be there, but can't definitely confirm for another week or so.
Other stuff less important than MHF keeps getting in the way!
hopefully - arrivederci a Lincoln.
eddied


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,
Have just booked online for Lincoln,would you confirm us on the list please?

Terry and Pat.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi UncleNorm

I have confirmed you on the list, nothing else for you to do except get there :lol: 

Look forward to meeting you at Amboise next week.



Hi Terry and Pat

I have confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

Hope you enjoy the show.



Hi eddied

Just let us know if you decide to book, it's nice to meet up with you at Lincoln. Bring some Italian weather with you this year will you!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Gaud we seem to be struggling a little bit with Lincoln this year Jen we usually have at least 30 names by now :roll: come on you lot get and add yourselves to the rally list please its not going to rain :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Greetings,



> come on you lot get and add yourselves to the rally list please its not going to rain


So! you have arranged this have you Jacquie? I hope you understand that if it does rain we will all have to congregate in your van


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny,
Thanks for confirming us on the list.
Before enjoying the show we hope to enjoy france for a few weeks,see you at Amboise,

Terry.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Terry

I completely forgot you were going to Amboise as well  

Look forward to seeing you there, I'd better shut up now or LadyJ will shout at me for hi-jacking her thread :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Me shout I never shout a look is enough :lol: 


We could still do with a few more coming to Lincoln we have 9 now confirmed so could we have another 11 at least joining us if possible just so we have someone to talk to :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*lincoln*

Greetings,



> could we have another 11 at least joining us if possible just so we have someone to talk to


Jacquie, you can always talk to us we don't mind.

There is still time for applicants, Ron and Carole are coming down tomorrow so I shall ask them to confirm if they are still coming.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: lincoln*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Peter

I'm glad we can talk to you but I can never understand a word you say :lol: what with my ears and your speech its like the blind leading the blind :lol:

I see Arron2 is now on the list so Ron and Carol are joining us thats great  have they booked yet:?:

Still room for a few more as well folks.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more for any more?

Can someone tell me why Lincoln is not so popular this year?




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have several unconfirmed on the rally list they being

davenlyn (I know why)
eddied (I know why)




You only have 14 more days to book for this show folks so if you are intending joining us please get a move on booking :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Any more for any more?
> 
> Can someone tell me why Lincoln is not so popular this year?
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie

It appears many clubs are struggling to get members to the Lincoln show. I don't know whether it's the rising fuel costs or last years flooding that's putting them off.

The showground at Lincoln has just about recovered from last years flooding. We've not had a lot of rain so far this years so hopefully the show will be a big success.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don

Glad its not just us then. I have a feeling it might be the entertainment that is putting some folks off though and the price.


Any more going to join us at Lincoln?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks just a few more of you please pretty please :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lincoln show*

  Buon giorno Jacquie,
have now booked in at Lincoln as MHF member, arriving Thursday.
So now to start saving for the fuel to get there! What do I give up - ****, coffee, wine, food? ah, I know; Taxes!


Arrivederci a tutti a Lincoln (I hope)

saluti, eddied


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Eddie look forward to seeing you there have a safe trip over


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Times marching on this one folks you only have 9 more days to pre book to camp with us at Lincoln so be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking with Warners.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 7 days left now folks to pre book with Warners to camp with us at Lincoln.

I see we have another 2 joining us welcome Olley and Melly have you both booked? 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

6 days left to book folks



Jacquie


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Ladyj.
Yes its all booked up and with the new motorhome registration but not seen the motorhome yet which we ordered in October. We were hoping to pick it up this Thursday but as it is still somewhere between Germany and Darlington we have had the date put back. Hopefully it will appear today.
See you there in a tent if we have to LOL


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Jaqui dont want to seem to thick but what does it involve booking through mhf do we send you the money or pay there , do we get in cheaper , etc , we are thinking about it at the mo not been to a show before , can we bring our dog ..john


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaquie just booked with warners.

John click on this link: http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=5&clear=1

Fill it in, get your Credit card out and your done. The booking fee includes the entertainment, I came close to paying for that again before the penny dropped. 

And dogs are fine.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

jonnyro said:


> Hi Jaqui dont want to seem to thick but what does it involve booking through mhf do we send you the money or pay there , do we get in cheaper , etc , we are thinking about it at the mo not been to a show before , can we bring our dog ..john


Hi John

As Olley says click on his link fill the form in and make sure you put Motorhomefacts in as the club you want to camp with. Once you have done that then add yourself to our rally list on the front page. Warners will send you your tickets and when you arrive at the showground they will point you in our direction. Dogs are fine but must be kept on leads.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Melly

Hope your van arrives in time but its no problem if you come with a tent :lol: 




Olley

Great look forward to seeing you and Sue there.



Only 5 days left now to pre book folks


Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Melly
> 
> Only 5 days left now to pre book folks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

You sound like your on commission.   

Do you have to have a minimum number to get the club discount :?:

See you there. 

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Melly
> ...


I wish I was on commission Don :lol: now that's an idea must have words with Warners :lol:

We have to have 10+ booked to get a marshal's pass so if we don't get 10+ no marshal :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We now have hilldweller joining us at Lincoln welcome Brian I do hope you will be on your best behaviour :lol: 


4 days left folks to book to camp with us, 3 more vans would be nice to make it a round 20 vans, I can just about remember who's who with this amount :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Good news is our van has now arrived so will be picking it up next Thursday.
Thank god!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm tooooo old for tents now.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

olley said:


> Fill it in, get your Credit card out and your done. The booking fee includes the entertainment, I came close to paying for that again before


I just did. That is a very badly presented sales form.

The girl I phoned at Warner said refunds were automatic, I guess they must have had that many.

There rests the defence mi lud.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> We now have hilldweller joining us at Lincoln welcome Brian I do hope you will be on your best behaviour


What on earth do you mean, I'm *always* on my best behaviour.

I just hope you manage to control your aggression !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

[/quote]

What on earth do you mean, I'm *always* on my best behaviour.

I just hope you manage to control your aggression ![/quote]

Me aggressive nah you got me mixed up with someone else Brian I ain't killed no one yet :roll:

Only 3 more days left to pre book folks

Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Fill it in, get your Credit card out and your done. The booking fee includes the entertainment, I came close to paying for that again before
> ...


Reply to my email confirming the phone call, they have refunded the £38 I did not need to pay. Impressive service.

What a good value weekend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear you got your money back Brian  



Only today and tomorrow left now for pre booking folks any more going to join us at Lincoln



Jacquie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, I did the same mistake booking via Website, but got 38 pounds refunded automatically.
arrivederci a Lincoln. eddied


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

eddied said:


> Ciao tutti, I did the same mistake booking via Website, but got 38 pounds refunded automatically.
> arrivederci a Lincoln. eddied


Oh excellent, two plonkers in here. It's so lonely being a solo plonker.

Seriously, the sales form did encourage this mistake.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

LAST DAY FOR BOOKING LINCOLN FOLKS IF YOU WANT TO CAMP WITH US THERE





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking now closed for Lincoln



Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

You get full marks for trying.  

Lets hope the weather is better this year than last.  

I've been through the rally list and there's a couple of members (Olley & Eddied) that I've been wanting to meet for some time, it will be nice to put a face to a name.

Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> You get full marks for trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don its been a hard slog with this one this year, think this will be our smallest show rally yet since we started doing them :roll: still at least I will be able to remember who's who hopefully :lol:

As you say I do hope the weather will be kind to us this year as its a nice show in good weather.

Jacquie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> As you say I do hope the weather will be kind to us this year as its a nice show in good weather


Jacquie,

Whereabouts on the showground will the group be pitched? I'm working 07:00 - 17:00 on the Friday and 17:00 - 03:00 on the Saturday & Sunday, so will be able to drop in at some stage on you. I guess you'll be rather distracted on Saturday evening though.

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dougie,

I'm only the marshal and as yet not received me tickets so I have no idea where we will be pitched :roll: all depends on the weather as we are not always where we should be :roll: best to ring me when you arrive 0786 767 8505


Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Dougie,
> 
> I'm only the marshal and as yet not received me tickets so I have no idea where we will be pitched :roll: all depends on the weather as we are not always where we should be :roll: best to ring me when you arrive 0786 767 8505
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

This is this years planned layout.










Don


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don all change again then this year :roll: or am I reading the map wrong?


Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jacquie,

The exhibition area is back in its usual place after last years floods.  

The MMM team usually park behind the stage.  The booked parking will most probably change again, get there Wednesday and stake your claim. 8O 

Don


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> This is this years planned layout.
> Don


Just had a closer look at this grouping - does this mean we are in with the trades people ? No wonder numbers are down.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> The exhibition area is back in its usual place after last years floods.
> 
> ...


Well looking at the map the exhibition stands are where we were the year before last. Don't worry we will be there Wednesday to stake our pitch :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Uum
Anyone looked closely at the list of clubs in the pre booked area?

Dead Pink Flamingoes !!!!!!!

Now that should be interesting!

Looking forward to the show and being able to put faces to names as this will be our first MHF event

Marion


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

marionandrob said:


> Anyone looked closely at the list of clubs in the pre booked area?


Good point.

It's not looking good:

Amigo and Friends - the Mexicans who got the tunnel into California a bit wrong.

Good companions - sounds like the rejects from AA.

Mad Hatters - speaks for itself.

Motorhome Fun - say no more, chastity belts for the faint hearted.

Swift - they'll be falling out of their collapsing beds all night and moaning a lot.

VWOC - they'll be hell bent on taking over all things Polish.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Do we have a P.Sykes and an A. Black on here who have booked with Warners to camp with us? if so could you please let me know your user names a.s.a.p. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Now lizen ver carefully I vill zay zes ony vunce!

Zer are 19 stalvart MHF mimbers bucked fer ze Lincoln, more zan enuv to curry out my cunning plan.

I need Lady J (hereinafter to be known as Kommandant J) to organise a constant vatch on our luvly van, what is meant for us but is too much mezuma, frum ze momant ze gates fall apart.

Obtain an advance copy of ze programme and pinpoint ze Edgehill stund. From cock crow organise two MHF parties to cover ze stand on a rota basis.

Vun pair to take up residence in ze beeeeeautiful B564 und keep other punters outside und also keep salesman busy. Second pair to act as up backs in case of problems and cause diversionary tactics such as displays of MHF Morris Dancing or a presentation on the disposal of grey waste water.

Constant occupation of ze beeeeautiful B564 should be the objective throughout the opening hours of the show using carefully planned shifts.

Ze ultimate objective is for Edgehill mens to be sick as penguin at end of show and wishing they never seen beeeeeautiful B564. They will return to Munsfield Voodhaus viz tale between rear bitz and be pleased as anyzing to accept my bid of 3p on the following Monday morning.

I vill thunk you all ver mucho.

Dunker

SDA


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Andy dear I have no idea what you are on about :roll: but I take it you have seen a motorhome you like at Edgehill :lol: 




Just a note folks for those arriving at Lincoln the Rally Gate opening and closing times are:-

Thursday 10am to 9pm
Friday 8am to 9pm
Saturday 8am to 9pm

If you arrive after these times then you will be put into a holding bay till the morning.

John and I will be at Lincoln on Wednesday after noon and I will try to post on here Wednesday evening where exactly we are situated on the Showground.

My mobile number is 0786 767 8605 if you need to contact me. Please let me know if you are not going to make it to Lincoln as this saves us hanging about waiting for you.


Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You guessed  , or did you see through my cunning disguise?  

Andy


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Lincoln*

Hi. As far as I can suss from the marking around the pegs put out you are situated in the area where the entertainments were held last year (so I am informed by all those round me).

Polo and himself look forward to seeing you all and we are keeping eveything crossed that this weather continues. The ground is rock hard (we have the muscles to prove it!!!) and any rain has just run off the top.

See you all. Safe journey to all.

Polo and Ray


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Greetings,

Sounds good Polo, we can do with some decent weather this year, Chris and I look forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lincoln*



Polo said:


> Hi. As far as I can suss from the marking around the pegs put out you are situated in the area where the entertainments were held last year (so I am informed by all those round me).
> 
> Polo and himself look forward to seeing you all and we are keeping eveything crossed that this weather continues. The ground is rock hard (we have the muscles to prove it!!!) and any rain has just run off the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks Beth midge repellent needed then :lol: fingers crossed for fine weather.Look forward to seeing you both again.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well we have landed at Lincoln and as Polo says the ground is rock hard at the moment,we had a shower earlier but its ok now. Weather forecast not looking good  but we can but hope.

We have a decent flat pitch opposite the toilet/shower block just up from where the entertainment rooms are, so not far to stagger for a pint ( John's a happy bunny :lol: ) Just round the corner is the arena for Saturday's entertainment, we also have a tap on our pitch and toilet emptying is next to the toilets.

Bit of a hike up to where the stalls are but it is all road way so not to bad, all in all I think its the best pitch we have ever had at Lincoln Thank You Warners.  

Look forward to seeing you all soon but please don't arrive too early cuz im not a early person :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie, we are having problems with susans Mum who is suffering with Alzhimers, so it is very unlikely we will now be going.

I hope the weather stays fine and you all have a great time.

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Jacquie, we are having problems with susans Mum who is suffering with Alzhimers, so it is very unlikely we will now be going.
> 
> I hope the weather stays fine and you all have a great time.
> 
> Olley


Sorry to hear that Olley and there was me saving you a nice big flat pitch :lol: but I know what its like with Alzimers very hard work, hope to see you both again soon.

Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Am I the first to escape<<<<<return ?

Our first rally !

Thursday. Evening. There were some reasonable acts but the problem was VOLUME, so much VOLUME that the best place to listen was from inside the MH. I had to smile at these "acts" because in some cases it was one guy and a CD. He plays a CD of a well known record minus the vocal and sings to it, Karaoke isn't it ? Why not play the original and better CD ?

Friday. Morning one, a real treat, the Red Arrows practising in the burning hot sunshine. So low we could almost touch them.

The trade area, well everything there except what we wanted ( a cycle cover ). Cash remained quite intact apart from a can of biological toilet treatment that seems to make a lot of sense.

So many vans to view, even though not in a buying mood it's good to see progress or lack of it. I can't believe how anyone could put an oven/grill just an inch off the floor, but one had this, seriously unworkable. 

Evening. We poked our heads into the Entertainment Barn. And poked them out quickly. They could have cleaned up after the previous occupants, the stench was terrible. It was Country and Western so maybe this was intentional.

Main hall, this made the whole trip worth it - Union Gap. The Real Deal. Proper musicians and proper singer. Boy could be belt them out. Standing room only and everyone glued to the performance.

Saturday. Looking bad. Heavens opened. We did a supermarker run. Still it rained off and on. But by some miracle by outdoor showtime we had clear skys. It started well, more olde rockers, Herman and his mob gave us another good round of 60s and 70s pop. Proper music, with words.

Then the spectacular............flop ?

Only in my opinion but to have a "Huggy Bear" black presenter speaking American black speak "I is the greatest...." to a middle aged, old aged white audience flew like a lead balloon. The rest was a tribute to American motown and very patchy though the beat got many doing things with a Zimmer Frame you would not think possible.

Then it rained and we all went home.

For my money they should have had Union Gap as the number one act.

It was an interesting experience for our first MH rally. Good value for money. A bit patchy on satisfaction.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We got back to Leeds at 1pm for F1. Herman & his mates were good but the rest????
The best group were 2 Years ago--- Illeagal Eagles brilliant hope they return


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hilldweller 


Brian if you had told me you wanted a bike cover I could have pointed you in the right direction as Nuke had one on his stall at a reduced price, he may still have it if you are lucky.

Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Nuke had one on his stall at a reduced price,


In a purely constructive criticism POV I looked at the stand and thought it the most boring stand there. There was just nothing there to grab passers-by, all that sticks in my mind were a few leaflets and two hand brake extensions. I saw a wide screen TV next to a laptop but in the sunlight I don't recall anything on it. I'm sure it could be much improved.

Some popular questions and answers on a BRIGHT projector with a user push button panel to call them up:

1. WHAT DO I NEED TO TRAVEL ON SWISS MOTORWAYS ?

2. WHAT PROBLEMS ARE THERE FOR MHs IN BERLIN NOW ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

constructive criticism always accepted Brian 

The screen did have a presentation running on Sunday in powerpoint to capture the eye

A projector and push button affair will be expensive, awkward to setup and when its showering awkward to keep dry. The problem with these shows is the weather (as you have noted) is all over the place. Marquees by their nature aren't 100% waterproof and I am loathe to invest more money in expensive electronics to get damaged in transit or at the show

Any other ideas welcomed though.

I have a photo somewhere on my phone of the stand, will upload it for others to comment on any improvements


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Here is the stand at Lincoln. On Saturday and Sunday the MHF Van was also parked to the left of it as my neighbour trader never turned up leaving an empty pitch


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm, looking at the photo Dave I see what Brian means.

Some friends of ours who run http://www.pawplunger.co.uk have had similar problems with their stand for dog shows. The marquee on it's own lacked visual impact among a host of other distractions. One answer they've implemented is investing in two matching full height banners that are positioned vertically on either side of the stand. It made a dramatic improvement to the 'look' of the set up. I'll try and get photos.

It may also be a good idea to look at a proper banner across the front, all in a unifying design.

And forgive me for saying this but 'unifying' is probably the key word here. There are so many different elements in view to the punter that they're not sure what the stand is about. Is it selling a back pain rub or massage, is it a bookshop, is it selling bulk supplies of carrier bags or is it promoting the best motorhome website bar none.

I'm sorry to be blunt but I think we need to seriously think what the marquee is trying to achieve at shows. Given the size of it's memberlist I think it needs to be an open sanctuary for members and potential members with chairs and tea/coffee etc available, with a number of people on hand to serve and chat up the punters. Taking their £10 and setting them as live subscribers on the system, whether they be unsubscribed members or totally new.

In the corners you can have the sales stands for brake handles, guides etc but each corner seperate and not encroaching on the others.

Finally, the van needs to be in full livery.

There's my 4p worth. HTH

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol the problem with what you mention Andy is a distinct lack of volunteers to come and spend any time on the stand (I think over the whole weekend, Artona(Stew) and his wife came over for an 1hr or so each day, Jacquie came over for an 1hr or so (She was already doing the marshalling) and then AnnandGeorge spent 1/2hr helping out) but over the whole show that isn't a lot , and with the sometimes really slow net access at shows signups can be hit and miss to say the least. The handing out of bags does seem to work however, as our membership numbers and registration rates have all risen substantially since the start of the show season

initially at the start of the show season i tried to go for the approach of signing people up and having people to chat to them etc but its all to easy to get swamped with me spending 15 mins trying to get a simple account setup (what username do you want hmmmmm i dont know what do you think lol), and as for trying to extract £10 from someone at a show to join a website its a nice idea but a no go completely mate. People wont hand over £10 for something they have no idea about etc

van needs to be in full livery ?

I have to sell products at the show to make it worthwhile as once you take into consideration the diesel costs (£175 for me to go to Lincoln, Accomodation £150, food / drink £50-70ish and the show stand itself £175) then its knocking on for £600, plus the loss of earnings for being out of office for 2 days (Thursday/Friday)

T/Coffee was available 

I did used to bring 4 chairs to the shows but no-one ever used them so knocked it on the head and now bring 2

The bags in the container at the front are only there for people to grab if I am already busy with punters (I usually stand around handing them out)

Keep knocking in the ideas


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> constructive criticism always accepted Brian


Good, that is what I intended though it's a pretty dangerous thing to do "I don't like your stand" "You insulting my stand ?" THUD.

You've got to take it in context, all round you were "exciting" stands with loads of "BUY ME BUY ME", you've got to compete with that and hit them between the eyes and you've got just a second or two.

You've got to get them involved instantly and a display deep in a stand does not do this. People don't like deep in a stand, they feel captured. You've got to give them some instant gratification in a safe place, "TOUCH ME NOW".

I know it's not easy, I've have designed outdoor POS systems, it's a nightmare when direct sunlight ( HA ! ) is a possibility but there must be something you could do without spending too much. Even today a daylight readable LCD touch screen is pretty expensive. But LCD projectors can be had quite cheaply in lower resolutions and I'm sure I've seen big USB numeric keyboards.

So I picture a plastic back projected screen. A big numeric keypad or a doctored keypad wired to some big push buttons:

1. WHERE CAN I PARK NEAR CALAIS ?
2. WHAT IS THE BEST SOLUTION TO TOILET ODOURS ?
3. ETC.

You can mount separate push buttons through or next to the screen.

You obviously know your way round a PC, this is easy.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> lol the problem with what you mention Andy is a distinct lack of volunteers to come and spend any time on the stand (I think over the whole weekend, Artona(Stew) and his wife came over for an 1hr or so each day, Jacquie came over for an 1hr or so (She was already doing the marshalling) and then AnnandGeorge spent 1/2hr helping out) but over the whole show that isn't a lot , and with the sometimes really slow net access at shows signups can be hit and miss to say the least. The handing out of bags does seem to work however, as our membership numbers and registration rates have all risen substantially since the start of the show season
> 
> initially at the start of the show season i tried to go for the approach of signing people up and having people to chat to them etc but its all to easy to get swamped with me spending 15 mins trying to get a simple account setup (what username do you want hmmmmm i dont know what do you think lol), and as for trying to extract £10 from someone at a show to join a website its a nice idea but a no go completely mate. People wont hand over £10 for something they have no idea about etc
> 
> ...


Sorry Nuke I wasn't there last weekend so I'm basing my comments just on the look from the photo, what I saw at P'boro, 10 years staffing the Access Credit Card stand at the Ideal Home Exhibition and various County Shows.

You have a split personality thing going on here. One is MHF website - membership, recruitment, assistance, community, support, advice, entertainment. The other is retailing - goods/product, sales, assistance, advice.

There's some cross over but in setting up a stand for a show you run the danger of mixing both together and visually losing the punter cos he can't make out what you're actually about.

Personally I'd go for an open stand with a few chairs and tables, offering an MHF sanctuary if you like, with the 'goods' well displayed and lit in the corners of the stand. The separation into 'corners' is important cos people can then go to the bit that interests them and you can build a display identity for each corner and you don't create a confusing assault on their perceptions.

The big screen can be centre back so it can be seen from outside as something interesting to entice people in and can also be viewed from inside by resting punters.

Andy


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln music festival*

Greetings,

Got back from Lincoln after lunch, had a good time, resisted buying any more motorhomes  bought a few bits and pieces, including an automatic 1000 watt inverter, LED bulbs, folding step for Chris to reach the oven!! and others.

Entertainment:

Thursday night, Beatles tribute, average, Cufflinks were very good.

Friday: Soul singer was average, Union Gap great!

Saturday: Herman's Hermits were very good from where we were sitting, the Motown singers were very good.

Sunday: The Lets Hang On group were atrocious, the sound was deafening (we left and went into the adjacent bar) the music was distorted and you could not hear the singing through all this. I hope they never come again, I love Frankie Vali and the Four Seasons, and have all of their music, this group just made a mockery of them.

Weather average but better than last year, good to see some old friends and make new ones.

Ron and Carole (arron2) had to shoot off on Friday as their daughter was having a baby four weeks premature.

Now we are looking forward to our next event!

New motorhome going OK apart from a few jobs that need doing in August after the Southport rally.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i do agree with you about a few points Andy 

The screen position needs to be changed, the only reason i had put it to the side is because the branding is on the back wall centre of the marquee but alas cant be helped so will try centre rear next time

It does need some illuminating and i have it on my todo list to purchase the clip on type spotlights to illuminate the exhibition panels and also some for the chrome display racks.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> i do agree with you about a few points Andy
> 
> The screen position needs to be changed, the only reason i had put it to the side is because the branding is on the back wall centre of the marquee but alas cant be helped so will try centre rear next time
> 
> It does need some illuminating and i have it on my todo list to purchase the clip on type spotlights to illuminate the exhibition panels and also some for the chrome display racks.


I don't know what those guys in Outdoor Exhibition Marketing up on the 11th floor of Nuke Towers are doing, they keep on sending some guy with a van when we all know it should be that lithesome blonde young lady from Reception and the Chairman's secretary that should staff these do's 8)

I didn't realise you had so little volunteer support, have PM's to the list of attendees been tried, with the offer of Eddie's free choccy of course.

Andy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln music festival*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Sunday: The Lets Hang On group were atrocious, the sound was deafening


I know this is an olde fartes event but but we aren't all totally deaf. Well we weren't when we arrived.

Unfortunately quantity over quality is too common.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

I went to the show on Sunday as a day visitor. Normally wouldn't have missed it, but this year it clashed with Waddington Airshow and I couldn't miss that.

I passed Nuke's stand, gave it a glance and moved on. Were we supposed to come inside? There was a lady guarding the entrance, so I thought the back bit was private. But I did immediately recognise who it was and what it was all about. 

I once went to a seminar about exhibition stands; complete with photos, it was a real eye-opener and very entertaining, I have never forgotten it. We got a list of don'ts and I still see them so often wherever I go:

Don't eat or drink on the stand (yes, I know, sometimes you would starve otherwise). 
Don't leave coats, bags, personal junk lying around
Don't erect fences around your stand
Don't stand in the entrance with your arms folded
Don't hold sales conferences in the middle

etc. etc.

I agree with other comments, you need to decide whether you are selling your bits and pieces or promoting the forum. In the space available, I am not sure you can do both. But I don't think it would be a good idea to make it a resting place for Joe Public, there isn't room and you need to keep it professional.

Just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_have PM's to the list of attendees been tried_ Don't think so but its been suggested a few times Andy :lol:

On saying that its a hard one isn't it. Is a member of a forum a member of a club or a customer? Should he/she be expected to volunteer, I don't know but I would be interested to know what others think.

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

As you say Stew it's a difficult one as everybody will have their own view of the level of involvement that they find satisfactory.

It's like rallies, some people want to turn up and just mooch in their van all day and not socialise and then there's Greenie! 8O 

I guess all Nuke can do is appeal and work with what he gets, although personally I think maybe a bit more communication about events during rallies would be a good thing. 

Evo, I fondly remember the Video Arts films on exhibitions which were humourous but really got the message across about the do's and don'ts. I've just looked at their website and I'd forgotten just how expensive they are to hire and buying is way over the top.

Andy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

So why would someone want to help at an event or on the MHF stand Andy? What would they get out of it?


stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> So why would someone want to help at an event or on the MHF stand Andy? What would they get out of it?
> 
> stew


They probably wouldn't get anything material Stew, but they'd meet some very nice people, have a larf, possibly learn a thing or two and stop being bored walking round the show for the umpteenth time. It might also save them money by stopping the spending rot.

They could also win points towards the MHFer of the year come subs Rally.

Oh and the choccy :lol:

SDA


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and a polo shirt


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> So why would someone want to help at an event or on the MHF stand Andy? What would they get out of it?
> stew


 Think not what your forum can do for you, think what you can do for your forum.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nice line Brian, can you expand on it a bit. I guess you are thinking about what goes around comes around


stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > So why would someone want to help at an event or on the MHF stand Andy? What would they get out of it?
> ...


Thankyou John F Hilldweller.

Ich bein ein MHFer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

This is known as Altruism 


and it can give you a warm feeling inside... a bit like hot chocolate does


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

spykal said:


> This is known as Altruism
> 
> and it can give you a warm feeling inside... a bit like hot chocolate does


You'll upset Zeb cos he's forgotten what choccy tastes like. :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

artona said:


> Nice line Brian, can you expand on it a bit. I guess you are thinking about what goes around comes around
> stew


I can't claim that line I just adapted it. It has croped up in my mind time and time again ever since I first heard it delivered to perfection by a master orator. Don't always take, put a bit back. There are plenty of takers in this world and too few givers.

So yes, we do chip in a tenner towards the considerable expense and effort needed to keep this very busy web site afloat but there's no harm in giving a bit more. If I'd known the score I'd gladly have spent some time to help out at Lincoln. This place has a good feel to it, it is a community with a common purpose and also like all communities some ruffled feathers here and there.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Thankyou John F Hilldweller.
> 
> Ich bein ein MHFer


I was wondering how soon that would be spotted. Anyone who saw it delivered originally could never forget it. I wonder what he would think of his country today ?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln Show*

Hello to one and all!

Just a quick line before the topic goes cold -

Warm thanks to LadyJ for helping to create the opportunity for Auntie Sandra and me to attend our first Show Rally, under the banner of MHF. In spite of the varied weather, we enjoyed ourselves immensely and came away feeling that we had gained some more motorhoming friends.

We are already looking forward to the next rally, by Snelly, at Humberston.

Reference assisting on the MHF stall, now that we know a little more about it, we would happily offer some time to Dave next time round.


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

Back from our travels, thanks to LadyJ for the organisation and to Warners for such a good pitch. We had a good time, despite the occasional rain. I hope everyone got home safely


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks!*

 Ciao tutti, well I can get online again now that I've picked up a FOC wifi link. Many thanks to all I met in in Lincoln, which I enjoyed immensley in spite of the cold weather. A special thanks to Lady J and John, who always put a lot of work in and make us all feel really welcome, and to Artona for the supermatkey lift. If I'd known it was an option would have gladly volunteered to help on the MHF stand.
Am now road legal for another 12 months after a great deal of expense, but absolutely impeccable help and service from Camper UK in Lincoln. Worth travelling 2000 miles for the experience!
Oh, and I did buy a new toy or two - a Wavebox portable microwave, which is already proving itself a good investment.
A couple of days in Gogledd Cymru VFR, and then back to the sun.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Greetings,

Nice to have met you again Eddie and I am pleased you got your 'van past the MOT, it must be a relief to know that you are safe for another year!

Tell me. how is the new microwave you bought, it looked impressive and weighed in at a usable level?

What is the power output, and does it do as advertised?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wavebox*

 Ciao Pete,
well I'm not too well up on amps/volts/watts etc. but I do know that it will probably pull to much power at 12 volts, as it requires 20 amps at 12 volts and most 12 volt points eg. cig lighter, are rated at max. 16 amps. It has been suggested I put a 20 amp fuse on it, but don't fancy/or trust that.
The crocodile clips for attaching directly to a 12v. battery are a non starter as far as I am concerned - too messy and impractical as my leisure batteries are hidden away not easily accessable. Might be OK for others though.
So, when not on hookup go through my 1500 W. inverter, and when on hookup directly into a 3 or 2 pin plug.
Trying it out at Lincoln, through the inverter, it took about 4 minutes to cook some prepared vegetables in their microwave bag. Also about 3 mins to heat up a mug of water sufficiently to make a coffee.
For me it's fine, and the internal volume capacity is OK for a couple.
I wouldn't want to rely on a microwave for a full meal anyway. It also takes up very little space, and is light enough to set up or put away without any hassle. All in all a new toy that I am pleased with. Whether or not Donna C. will approve when I get home remains to be seen though!
All the best to everyone, 
saluti,
eddied


----------

